# My lovely Puppy.



## Kaz65 (Sep 7, 2008)

Here are some pictures of my puppy Poppy.

She's settled in really well and we all love her to bits.

Yes we are spoiling her loads of toys and she gets loads of hugs. She loves sitting on your knee or just next to you on the settee.


----------



## Rosikus (Aug 10, 2008)

Awww she's cute! It's weird for me to see puppies that small lol, I've never seen Toby that small!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

shes beautiful,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Kaz65 (Sep 7, 2008)

Rosikus said:


> Awww she's cute! It's weird for me to see puppies that small lol, I've never seen Toby that small!


I must admit I cant get use to her. I'm use to having big dogs (Rough Collies )My last dog was a Shetland Sheep dog but he wasn't this small when we got him.

Shes just so little you want to hug her and shes so loving. Gives me a chew then kisses me ha ha


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

You are not wrong Poppy is lovely, a little ball of fluff. 

Sue


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

so sweet


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

Aww dear lil thing she is  very cute .


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

awwwww.....


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Poppy is beautiful.

I think you've got the puppy you were meant to have in your life.


----------



## Kaz65 (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks guys it was fate getting her. Born on hubbies birthday and as my daughters name in her Pedigree. So she was just meant for us. 

Being spoiled rotten.


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Kaz shes absolutely beautiful


----------



## Kaz65 (Sep 7, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> Kaz shes absolutely beautiful


Thanks I love her to bits. Shes a sleep now after having 10 Min's of attacking us all running round playing ha ha. She tends to like attacking my slippers think its cause they are fluffy. 
She's so funny.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

She looks really sweet and ver cute


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

She's extremely cute, this has to be fate...Jill


----------



## Gids (Nov 8, 2007)

Poppy's adorable!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

she looks a right little darling.i bet your well pleased with her


----------

